# Hillclimbing 27.02.05



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

so, jetzt geht es los. wir planen am sonntag dem 27.02.05 einen hillclimbing-wettbewerb. bitte denkt jetzt aber nicht, daß das bierernst zur sache geht, dazu kennt ihr die leute der franken gäng zu gut.

hier mal kurz was geplant ist.

für leute die mit dem fahrrad kommen und eine kleine tour machen wollen. Ca. 25-30 km 

abfahrt um 10.00 uhr bei rössleins radlereck, fronmüllerstr. 120, 90763 fürth,

wer das verpasst hat, zweite abfahrt 10.30 alte veste aussichtsturm

und wer überhaupt keinen bock hat, eine tour zu machen, 11.30 uhr treffpunkt rennweg 143, 90489 fürth/oberführberg. einfach bis zum parkplatz 
im wald fahren, und da sind es noch 350 meter.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

ich will kurz mal erläutern was wir uns unter einen hillclimbing wettbewerb vorstellen.

1. kost nix (ganz wichtig)
2. der hügel ist höchstens 75 bis 100 meter lang
3. man kann sich fast nicht weh tun, so steil ist er nicht
4. jeder hat soviel versuche wie er möchte, aber bitte immer nur einer auf
    der strecke
5. bisher sind nur 2 leute raufgekommen, und das ist schon 10 jahre her
6. diese zwei leute waren zu den zeitpunkt rennradprofis (luggi rösslein, 
    Martin Fürbacher)
7. franken gäng ist der meinung das keiner raufkommt
8. wir wollen aber trotzdem wissen, ob es denn im großraum nürnberg, 
    münchen, nicht doch leute gibt die es schaffen

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (15. Februar 2005)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich schau auf jeden Fall, dass ich Zeit habe 

es heißt Oberfürberg !!


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

hy mox,

man das schreibe ich immer falsch. was heißt hier wenn ich zeit habe, du bist da voll eingeplant. das wird wie bei der tour de france beim bergfahren.
da stehen leute am berg und feuern dich an wie die gestörten, da fährt man fast von alleine rauf. was glaubst du was da loß ist, da wird der förster aber geglättet sein.

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Februar 2005)

na perfekt, 

wir (die erlangener nachtfahren) haben das ja schon fast so geahnt und werden natürlich so zahlreich wie moeglich erscheinen und um so weit wie moeglich hochzukommen werden wir uns dann jetzt gleich mal am moritzberg bei schnee und eis versuchen.

wotan - wir sehen uns !!


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

hy wotan,

ihr könnt ja mit eurer geheimwaffe kommen. die kannst du ja mal auch hier posten. es gibt tatsächlich leute, die mich gefragt haben, ob sie mit einen 24 zoll vorderrad und 26 zoll hinterrad kommen dürfen.

mir ist das total banane, und wenn einer mit dem kettcar kommt, dann soll mir das nur recht sein, hauptsache es wird total lustig, und glaub mir es wird lustig, denn wir haben noch ein wenig in petto. ist aber noch nicht ganz so sicher, darum erst wenn es 100% wird.

ciao harry


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Februar 2005)

ok jetzt sag mal an wie ich da am besten von erl mitm Rad hinkomme  
und wie steil ist der Berg, bzw. wie ist der Untergrund schlammig. sandig wurzelig erzähl ma


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

die adressen habe ich ja schon gemailt, torture king wird aber noch für alle drei treffpunkte eine karte mailen. wenn einer das schon vorher macht, habe ich nix dagegen. 

von erlangen wärs über den kanal super zu erreichen. ich weiß nur nicht ob du mit dem bike kommst oder mit dem auto. aber du kannst dich ja mal mit wotan zusammen mailen.

ok, der untergrund ist....

     wurzelig, sandig, steinig und bei den zur zeit vorherschenden wetter noch nicht schlammig. kann aber sein, wenn da 30 oder 40 leute drüber fahren, das es schlammig wird.

wie steil....

ich würde sagen nicht steil, man kann sich eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen, nicht raufzukommen, aber der untergrund macht es halt aus, da du halt alles hast. wäre das nur eine sandige angelegenheit, dann würden sehr viele raufkommen, aber so????? und das schlimme ist die kondition. sind zwar nur 75 meter, aber dafür sehr heftige 75 meter.

übrigens schön das du kommen willst, muß dir dort noch was anderes zeigen, du hast mich da nämlich auf eine geniale idee gebracht.

ciao harry

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

toll, habe gerade gelesen daß du mit dem bike kommst. also dann ist es klar, über den kanal ist es am besten. karte kommt.

ciao harry


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo Harry,
danke für Deine PM, aber ich werde wie's aussieht vor April nicht mehr nach Nbg kommen.

Würde mich aber schon interessieren wo der Hügel sein soll. Wohl an der alten Veste bzw. Fürther Stadtwald. Aber wo da?? Kenne da eigentlich jede nennenswerte Erhebung. Gib uns mal ne Tip.



			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt tatsächlich leute, die mich gefragt haben, ob sie mit einen 24 zoll vorderrad und 26 zoll hinterrad kommen dürfen.



Darf ich raten? Showman?   

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Frazer (15. Februar 2005)

Ich bin da auf alle Fälle mit dabei     

Dieser Anstieg reizt mich ja scho lange... muss wohl vorher nochmal trainieren fahren   


@wotan

sach mal, wann fahrt ihr Moritzberg??? Da würd ich doch glatt mit wolln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

wenn du wieder kommst, dann zeige ich ihn dir. eine erklärung ist fast unmöglich, denn ich habe schon kumpels am telefon versucht das zu erklären, und die haben ihn nicht gefunden. erst als ich ihnen das gezeigt habe, wußten sie wo es ist.

hy volker, ist ja voll cool. bin mal gespannt wie weit du kommst. ich feuere dich auf jedenfall an.

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Februar 2005)

so nun auf vielfachen wunsch: lowfats waffe:







ich werde mir ausserdem noch drei papprollenauspuffrohre hinmachen, das zieht am berg total, aber ich will la nicht alles verraten. 24-26 ist keine schlechte idee, nur auf der ausfahrt vorher etwas muessig - oder?

@frazer: wir sind gerade wieder zurueck, haben aber aufgrund der schneeverhältnisse ne kleinere runde gemacht. wir fahren am dotag von erlangen aus 18:30 und am sa oder so sicher mal richtung moritzberg - einfach bescheid geben

wotan


----------



## lowfat (15. Februar 2005)

Ein Hillclimb. Rattenscharf. Das wir ein Spaß. 
Vorschlag zur Geschäftsordnung: Wer es nicht raufschafft, muß einen (Chili-)Schnaps trinken. Dann hat er den nächsten Versuch  



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> so nun auf vielfachen wunsch: lowfats waffe:
> 
> wotan



Wotan, Du mußt mein blödes Grinsen mal wegretuschieren...
lowfat


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Februar 2005)

hallo harry,

danke für die PM. Den termin hab ich doch schon dick angestrichen  

soll heissen ich bin dabei


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. Februar 2005)

Danke fuer die PM, Harry.

Werde versuchen da zu sein.


----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> am sa oder so sicher mal richtung moritzberg - einfach bescheid geben



Bescheid!!! So hätt ich Zeit & Lust   


@Harry

beim letzten Versuch kam Heidi mitm Kona noch weiter als ich mit meiner Dänen-Schlampe, hab also genügend Motivation    

@lowfat

Dein Vorschlag in aller Güte, aber für solch perverse Ideen müsst man Dich eigentlich mobben     
Naja, zumindest warm war mir nach dem Schluck.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (16. Februar 2005)

cool! 
bin am 26 zumindest in fürth, vielleicht kann ich den aufenthalt ja verlängern. wär schon gern dabei, vielleicht kann ich mir sogar ein fahrbares rad besorgen....


----------



## lowfat (16. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @lowfat
> Dein Vorschlag in aller Güte, aber für solch perverse Ideen müsst man Dich eigentlich mobben
> Naja, zumindest warm war mir nach dem Schluck.....


Sorry, ich konnte dem Gedanken nicht wiederstehen...     Ich vertrage gar nichts und wäre der Erste, der im Graben liegt  :kotz:
lowfat


----------



## Mr.Chili (16. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wer es nicht raufschafft, muß einen (Chili-)Schnaps trinken.




Hab ich da etwa was verpasst


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2005)

Ähhm...tolle Idee. 
Aber liegt bei euch kein Schnee   

G.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Februar 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhm...tolle Idee.
> Aber liegt bei euch kein Schnee
> 
> G.


sag mal new sorg = neuensorg bei neuensee???? hier liegen ca. 15cm !!


----------



## konamann (16. Februar 2005)

nee in der peripherie...



jo wie schon im bt-thread gesagt, die idee hört sich geil an. wär scho a sach. hätt sogar a rad was das mitmachen könnte. mal schauen wer noch so dabei wär wegen Fg, dann wär ich scho zu motivieren.

natürlich mitm 22,6kg Beachcruiser. v26"/h24"


----------



## Frazer (16. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich da etwa was verpasst




Zumindest weißt Du, was Du mitzubringen hast !!!


----------



## harry kroll (16. Februar 2005)

hey das mit dem schnaps ist echt eine coole sache.

jetzt mal zu was ernsten. die zwei leute die da bisher raufgekommen sind, kommen auch wieder. luggi rösslein, hat gleich einen zweiwöchigen aufenthalt in südafrika, kommt vom radtraining am 26.02.05 zurück und will es uns dann allen zeigen. ist kein scheiß- der hat echt ein trainingslager gemacht, damit er da fit ist.

noch übler finde ich den zweiten martin fürbacher, auch der kommt. aber er überlegt, ob er nicht wie beim hillclimbing rachau, wo die mit motorräder rauffahren, eine länge hinterbauschwinge dranschweißt, zwecks besserer bodenhaftung. und das ist auch nicht gelogen. ich finde das unglaublich.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (16. Februar 2005)

und wenn schnee liegt, na und, dann wird halt mehr gefeiert. kommt dann wahrscheinlich gar keiner rauf, aber hauptsache wir haben spaß und richtig gefeiert. 

und wenn es uns zu kalt wird, der felsenkeller ist gerade mal 1,5 km weg, also da sind wir sofort und da gibt es auch warme getränke und warmes essen. z.b. für torture king einen schweinebraten mit kloß.

ciao harry


----------



## konamann (16. Februar 2005)

leckts mich das hört sich heftich an. 
da müssma ja echt ne fraktion aus beirut auf die beine stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (16. Februar 2005)

bin auch dabei mit großem Ritzel hinten


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Februar 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> beim letzten Versuch kam Heidi mitm Kona noch weiter als ich mit meiner Dänen-Schlampe, hab also genügend Motivation




diesmal komm ich mit nem anderen hobel. ich drück doch da nicht nochmal 13 kilo hoch  
ich nimms independent da steht ne 9 vor dem komma


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> ich nimms independent da steht ne 9 vor dem komma



ach komm etz...Du wirst doch wohl net zum Fitfu**er auf Deine alten Tage...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. Februar 2005)

Suche DX- Ritzel oder vergleichbar, mindestens 36 Zaehne...


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Suche DX- Ritzel oder vergleichbar, mindestens 36 Zaehne...


32 34 liegt noch im Keller aus nem alten HG-Kranz


----------



## Frazer (17. Februar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst doch wohl net zum Fitfu**er auf Deine alten Tage...




Wieso werden??? .... is er doch scho längst....


----------



## sunflower (17. Februar 2005)

Blümchen meldet hiermit kurz, daß es ziemlich sicher auch dabei ist. Hab nur noch keine ahnung, ab wann ich euch mit meiner Anwesenheit beehre... 

Ich hoff mal, daß nix dazwischen kommt...


----------



## manic (17. Februar 2005)

ICh komm auch und wohl mit eher unter 9 Kilo und nem laaaangen Oberrohr. 

Und natürlichmit entsprechender Zähnekombination.

Was für reifen sind denn angeraten?


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Was für reifen sind denn angeraten?



ich würd Dir 1.0er TomSlicks von Ritchey empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (17. Februar 2005)

Also wenn Slicks, dann die 2.35 SuperMoto. 

Wenn es vereist gehen die sicher ab wie Schnitzel.


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Slicks, dann die 2.35 SuperMoto.
> 
> Wenn es vereist gehen die sicher ab wie Schnitzel.


die Reifenwahl richtet sich nach dem Wetter...je mehr Traktion desto besser...


----------



## TortureKing (17. Februar 2005)

ach was ...wer wird denn dahin zum Radfahren kommen 

@ Tomac ... Soll ich wieder den Anhänger mit Gaskocher dran machen ?


----------



## manic (17. Februar 2005)

@Torture: mehr als 100 m wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren.


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2005)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Torture: mehr als 100 m wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren.



Träumer


----------



## Frazer (17. Februar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Träumer




Och wieso??? 

20 Meter vorwärts und 80 Meter rückwärts rollend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (17. Februar 2005)

Neee, eigentlich mehr von Auto raus bis zum Start. 

Und wenn es bergan geht hab ich ja mehrere Versuche. um auf 100 Meter zu kommen.


----------



## harry kroll (17. Februar 2005)

hy stefan,

essen wir beim felsenkeller einen schweinsbraten mit knödel. alti, wie schmeckt es denn da. aber ich kann mir deine antwort schon vorstellen.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (17. Februar 2005)

hy toture king,

kannst du mal die karten ins netz reinstellen, damit alle leute wissen wo sie hinmüssen.

ciao harry


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Februar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd Dir 1.0er TomSlicks von Ritchey empfehlen




bring ich mit


----------



## Blackcycle (17. Februar 2005)

Coole Sache   ,
muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich zum fahren oder filmen komme *gg*


----------



## TortureKing (18. Februar 2005)

Relax .... normalerweise wüßten die Leute erst seit gerade eben um was es geht ... alte Plaudertasche 

Anfahrtsplan usw. mache ich im Laufe des Weekends ....


----------



## mox (18. Februar 2005)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal komm ich mit nem anderen hobel. ich drück doch da nicht nochmal 13 kilo hoch
> ich nimms independent da steht ne 9 vor dem komma



tztztz... mein Rad wiegt auch 13kg und ich zerr das auf jeder Tour hinter euch her!! Und ich bin bei weitem nicht so fit wie ihr 

@Harry
Welcher Berg istn das bitte?

also wir haben da:
- nicht besonders steil
- sandig
- wurzelig
- es können am Rand meine ganzen Fans stehen (also Fußballfeldbreite)

Da bleibt ja nur der Schlittenberg bei der Quelle (Sportverein)
oder einer der beiden Hügel rechts bzw. links davon 
Will das wissen, die beiden Hügel sinds nämlich net, weil die sind wirklich nicht extremst anspruchsvoll (oder?)

edit:
nochmal @ Harry:

wo ist meine PN?


----------



## harry kroll (18. Februar 2005)

hy mox,

also deine fans, haben genug platz. es soll ja so abgehen wie bei einer tour de france bergetappe. du sollst ja raufgeschrien werden. falls genug leute kommen, aber es haben sich schon einige fußgänger angemeldet. den berg sind wir mit dir schon mal gefahren. nur sind wir nicht sehr weit gekommen. und es war nacht. also frag nicht weiter, du wirst es doch noch erwarten können.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (18. Februar 2005)

so, nun will ich mal kurz erzählen wer alles so kommen möchte.

gerhard auer,  vize deutscher meister trial

achim steinert, gewinner weltmeisterschaftslauf in japan, deutscher meister trial

björn porsche, pirat team-fahrer evtl. mit 24 vorne und 26 hinten (dualfahrer)

jens öhler, cc-fahrer und hat auch schon etliche amateur rennen gewonnen

arthur lauk, ex-devil team-fahrer und extrem freerider (kommt hoffentlich nicht mit seinen 20 kilo bomber)

sven rudolph, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht deutscher meister downhill ohne lizens

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (18. Februar 2005)

bateman kommt auch mit einen fixie, das ist das totale porno bike.
gottseidank prämieren wir nicht die bikes nach aussehen, denn sonst hätte er wahrscheinlich fast schon gewonnen.

und mip mip will versuchen auch zu kommen, na da hätten wir wenigstens einen singelspeeder der evtl. raufkommt. also wenn mip mip echt kommt, dann räume ich ihn sehr große chancen aus.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (19. Februar 2005)

hy manic,

wie schaut es aus, kannst du evtl. wieder nahrung besorgen. will hier gar nicht schreiben welche, aber wenn was gehen würde, wäre es super. die leute die dareintreten brauchen doch was gescheites.

ciao harry


----------



## manic (20. Februar 2005)

Hi Harry, sieht leide rlausig aus. Beim letzten mal ist nix abgefallen und dieses mal siehts nicht viel besser aus. ICh versuch noch was beizubringen, aber eher nicht.


----------



## The Shadowliner (21. Februar 2005)

Servus Harry   



              


 Na, dämmert es dir schon  

Viele liebe Grüße aus München vom Albert, Silke, Maxi,Mellisi. Viel Spaß bei 
euerem Vorhaben den Berg zu bezwingen,bei dem Wetter braucht ihr wohl
Schneeketten.      

Bis bald
wir kommen bald


----------



## The Shadowliner (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Harry,

jetzt müsste auch ein Bild von mir drauf sein.

Gruss 
Albert


----------



## flitzikacke (22. Februar 2005)

servus leutle 

eins sei mal gesagt wenn der martin fürbacher kommt dann könnt ihr ja eh alle einpacken denn der stuckt so den berg rauf das er oben noch einen backflip macht und dabei lässig grinst 

aber wenn die flitzikacke kommt dann kann auch der fürbacher einpacken da schepperts so dermasen am berg da fängt der schnee zum schmelzen an und alles verdunkelt sich und dann 50 meter über dem eigentlichen ziel erstrahlt ein licht 1000 mal stärker alls die sonne und mittendrin die flitzikacke somit der sieger des tages 

na na na nur ein kleiner gag aber des wird bestimmt ne tolle sache 

also leute alle fleissig erscheinen und gas geben 

last jucken freunde des bikes


----------



## flitzikacke (22. Februar 2005)

ja hallo ich bins nochmal 

ich hab auch noch gehört das da noch son wahnsinniger kommt der angeblich alles in den schatten stellen soll was rang und namen hat 

der hat sich schon so manchen knochen bei seinen waghalsigen drops und sprüngen gebrochen und ist danach aufgestanden und weitergefahren eine harte sau im nehmen so nach dem mott der indianer ........

und leute der is so heiß auf den hillclimb der wenn jetzt noch ein paar mal dort hingeht und sich die strecke anschaut ist nicht nur der schnee weg im gegenteil die piste ist dann so staubig trocken das es nur noch so qualmt
also legt die ohren an und nehmt voller tiefster verneigung den neuen unbekannten an er der einzig wahre unumstrittene sieger des mega hillclimbs rund um nürnberg aber auch bekannt bis zum lago 

hier  und heute die präsentation 


KKMKK was soviel heißt wie 

KING KÖNIG MIT KNUSPERKRONE

wie gesagt er kommt auch 

ach ja zipfelklatscher dann  bist du also der organisator dieses HC ist ja abgefahren ich kenn dich ja noch aus grauer vorzeit du warst ja schon immer ein organisator erster klasse ich sage nur fernsehturm und bunker und so und so wie ich des ganze sehe ist es mal wieder unheimlich viel wert extra nach nürnberg zu kommen und eine deiner veranstaltungen beizuwohnen und vielleicht auch zu siegen 
also dann bis denn 

also cu


----------



## harry kroll (22. Februar 2005)

na da bin ich mal gespannt, wer das ist.

übrigens, habe jetzt noch 24 liter weißbier organisiert. natürlich für nix, heißt kost nix und deshalb dreimal gut. fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht was für ein bier, sind auf jedenfall 2 12 liter fäßle.

und da sowieso soviel schnee liegt, haben wir evtl. vor dort eine schneebar zu bauen, damit wir das ganze getränk das ihr hoffentlich auch mitnehmt auch ordentlich untergestellt werden kann.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (22. Februar 2005)

hy flitzikacke, 

bist du zufälliger weise mein bruder, oder gmc andy. denn sonst wüßte ich nicht auf die schnelle, wer so schreibt.

ciao harry

übrigens je mehr schnee, desto mehr schütt in hals.


----------



## TortureKing (22. Februar 2005)

10.00 uhr abfahrt bei rössleins radlereck, fronmüllerstr. 120, 90763 fürth

10.30 uhr abfahrt bei alte veste aussichtsturm

11.30 uhr treffpunkt rennweg, 90489 fürth/oberführberg







..... und das ganze zum runterladen in groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzikacke (24. Februar 2005)

SO LEUTLE

da bin ich wieder der große unbekannte 

Flitzikacke Entertainment präsentiert euch wenn ihr es annehmen wollt am sonntag ein kostenloses fahrseminar zu dem thema

Wie komm ich über die Niederlage hinweg   oder 
Warum gewinnt immer flitzikacke ich bring mich jetzt um 

also wer lust und laune hat im Großen beheizten Zelt direkt am eingang zum eventgelände das große gelbe zelt also 

bei überfüllung kein einlaß mehr (Max.2400 Personen)

also kommt nicht alle auf einmal mit euren wehwechen und euren komplexen über die ständigen niederlagen und verpfuschten Läufe 

speziell sind die gemeint die im winter hart trainieren und dann im frühjahr noch schlechter sind weil sie ja schon wieder ein jahr älter sind ihr seht also ein run gegen windmühlen 

und ausserdem sein noch eins gesagt:

Mann kann mit dem einzigen Flügelschlag 

am anderen Ende der Welt 

einen Wirbelsturm auslösen 

nehmt das mal an und denkt bei euren nächsten versuchen mich zu schlagen daran 

so meine freunde nicht alles so ernst nehmen hab halt eine blühende fantasie und eigentlich schon lange genug von dem ständigen siegen 

hey zipfelklatscher ich weis ja neder wer dir den kosenamen gegeben hat aber kannst du des wirklich mit dem ding klatschen also früher gings jedenfall nicht 

und zu meiner person noch eins harry ich komm aus dem münchner raum 

cu on sunday you be the last


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> 1
> 10.30 uhr abfahrt bei alte veste aussichtsturm



mit einer kleinen Runde durch die Höhepunkt des Fürther Stadtwaldes...durch mich!


----------



## Street Fighter (24. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute und Freunde des Bikes und Besonders Flitzikacke

So`n Event lass ich nicht aus bin scho ganz heißdrauf
Wer ist eigentlich Martin Fürbacher ????     

Hey Flitzikacke was heißt Staubtrocken ich buddle gleich nen Tunnel in den Berg für alle die nicht mal raufkommen daß die auch mal nen Gipfel sehen.

Hast du noch das Gipfelkreuz vom letzten Downhill ???
Oben machmer dann Fotos von den Kriechern hahahah

Ich lass dich auch vor   

Leute alles nicht so ernst sehen wir sehen uns das wir nen Spaß       


			
				flitzikacke schrieb:
			
		

> ja hallo ich bins nochmal
> 
> ich hab auch noch gehört das da noch son wahnsinniger kommt der angeblich alles in den schatten stellen soll was rang und namen hat
> 
> ...


----------



## The Shadowliner (24. Februar 2005)

Hy Harry,

Ich kenn dich ja auch schon lange genug ,durfte mit dir auch schon das Zimmer teilen, aber das mit dem "Zipfelklatscher vom Dienst" war mir  doch auch suspekt, ich hab nie was klatschen hören,oder meintest du vielleicht die oberbayrischen "Goaslschnaltzer"    

Na dann viel Spaß , vielleicht kann ich ja noch kurzfristig kommen , ich laß
mich dann mit  meinem Privathubschrauber direkt zu dem Event hinfliegen
und springe dann mit meinem Altherrenfahrrad direkt zur höchsten Marke auf den " Hill" um somit den Wettbewerb zu gewinnen und das Weißbier alleine zu saufen.

Hä Hä Albert


----------



## Frazer (24. Februar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer kleinen Runde durch die Höhepunkt des Fürther Stadtwaldes...durch mich!





  


btw: die Nabe funzt doch noch


----------



## harry kroll (24. Februar 2005)

hy leute,

zu den 24 liter weißbier haben wir nun auch noch 6 liter glühwein organisiert. und von toture bekommen wir noch den gaskocher, damit der glühwein auch schön warm ist. 

übrigens,    tassen mitbringen.

und die schneebar nimmt auch schon formen an. ich hoffe nur mein kumpel markus läßt mich nicht hängen.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (24. Februar 2005)

so nun habe ich auch meine persönlichen mails gelesen. da kommt doch tatsächlich ein nettes mädel vorbei und bringt kuchen mit. und damit nicht genug, fr. auer, die nicht weit vom event wegwohnt, hat sich spontan bereit erklärt auch drei kuchen zu backen.

und natürlich wie immer kost nix, und daher super gut.

auch der glühwein kost nix, wird spendiert, und wenn noch einer was mitbringen will, immer her damit.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (24. Februar 2005)

albert du bist super klasse. ich bitte dich nur eindringlich,wenn du kommst, dann wirklich mit dem hubschrauber zu landen. platz ist genug da. aber bitte, spring nicht wieder mit dem fallschirm ab. erstens sieht das flugzeug keiner, und zweitens ist der event im wald. ich habe keine lust, wie letztes mal dich mit alex aus den bäumen rauszuschneiden, denk dran. es ist nicht gerade warm. wäre es das letzte mal so kalt gewesen wie jetzt wärst du sicher erfroren.

oder komm doch einfach wie jeder mit dem auto. so wie wir ottonormalverbraucher. ich gehe dann auch ganz ehrlich mit dir ins dokozentrum.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (24. Februar 2005)

hy street fighter,

wer ist martin fürbacher????

das ist die personifizierung von bike und fahrer. was der kann, können andere nie in ihrem ganzen leben, auch wenn sie noch so trainieren. oder anders gesagt, er ist das ultimative bewegungstalent. sicherlich ist er jetzt auch schon dreißig, aber für die meisten wird es immer noch langen.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy street fighter,
> 
> wer ist martin fürbacher????
> 
> ...



Schleimer


----------



## TortureKing (24. Februar 2005)

Soderle .... gerade noch die letzten Gespräche mit Harry und Alex geführt .... alles ist geplant bzw. schon fertig ..... 

FREU MICH SCHON


----------



## Street Fighter (25. Februar 2005)

Hy Harry !!!

Ich kenne Martin Fürbacher von früher, war oft hinter mir





			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy street fighter,
> 
> wer ist martin fürbacher????
> 
> ...


----------



## harry kroll (25. Februar 2005)

nur jürgen beneke war vor ihm und der bist du sicher nicht!

übrigens, mit der schneebar wird es nix, leider ist es so kalt, das alles pulverschnee ist. da kann man nix formen.

ansonsten, weißbier, glühwein, tee und kuchen stehen bereit und kosten nix.

ciao harry


----------



## dertutnix (25. Februar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens, mit der schneebar wird es nix, leider ist es so kalt, das alles pulverschnee ist. da kann man nix formen.



nenene, gibt's gar nicht!

1. wasser!!! viel wasser! noch mehr wasser! 

2. bar mit holz bauen und mit schneespray faken. frag mal tk/coffee/showman+frau/blacksurf/beelzebub (irgendwen aus dem nürnberger raum vergessen), schaut gut aus, ist eine heidenarbeit gewesen, aber der effket spitze. beispiele sind derzeit wegen fotodatenbankproblemen schwierig ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85375

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85377

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85313

... den fotografen armin-m mancycle gedankt 


also ein bischen phantasie


----------



## harry kroll (25. Februar 2005)

hy,

ich weiß daß das mit wasser geht, aber woher nehmen, wenn ich mitten im wald stehe. bin heute beim grillen eingeladen, da schaue ich mir die schneebar mal an, aber mit brettern, neee, wir wollten das schon richtig machen. leider ist das halt jetzt kein pappschnee mehr sondern nur noch pulverschnee, und da braucht man eine menge wasser. 

aber feiern können wir auch ohne schneebar.

übrigens, dachte wie ich gesehen habe, das du schreibst, das du evtl doch kommst, und jetzt das.  schaaaaaade

ciao harry


----------



## dertutnix (25. Februar 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> aber feiern können wir auch ohne schneebar



just kiddin'   

auch wenn ich es wohl nicht auf die reihe krieg, du siehst, in gedanken bin ich voll dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (26. Februar 2005)

hallo alle zusammen,

pünktlich zum hillclimbing haben wir wie vom lieben herrgott persönlich das genialste wetter was man sich vorstellen kann. ich bin ja mal gespannt was das morgen wird.

ciao harry


----------



## Adönis (26. Februar 2005)

Also wenn ichs schaff aufzustehen, komm ich auch.
Komm nur leider nicht vor 6e ins Bett.   
A Radl von mir wäre auch schon prepariert


----------



## OldSchool (26. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,

super Idee. Komme morgen auch gerne.

Habe am Donnerstag gedacht das ich krank werde, ist aber doch nicht so schlimm geworden. Die Tour wird ja morgen wohl nicht so hart werden.

Hoffe das ich morgen nicht verschlafe. 

Ciao Andreas


----------



## TortureKing (26. Februar 2005)

Nee ... die Tour ist in Mädchentempo .... nicht das Ihr ´ne Ausrede habt, wenn Ihr nicht hoch kommt


----------



## mox (26. Februar 2005)

welches Mädchen? Alti, Katja, oder ein langsames, das mir im Raum Franken grad net einfällt


----------



## TortureKing (26. Februar 2005)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> welches Mädchen? Alti, Katja, oder ein langsames, das mir im Raum Franken grad net einfällt



Na das der Singlespeedmädchen, also Alti und mir


----------



## Blackcycle (27. Februar 2005)

Mädchentempo ist immer gut. 
Jetzt gibt's auch noch Neuschnee   
bis morgen ...

ähm heute morgen an der veste

gn8


----------



## mox (27. Februar 2005)

hihi, ich sitz hier grade gemütlich vorm PC 

Ich komm auf jeden Fall um 10:30 an die alte Veste


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Februar 2005)

erst0r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2005)

einfach auf diesen unbedeutenden Link klicken und es gibt die ersten Impressionen...


----------



## Bateman (27. Februar 2005)

und hier gibts ebenfalls Bilder:

http://homepage.mac.com/erik.xxl/PhotoAlbum8.html


hab noch einige mehr, wer mitbekommen hab dass ich ihn fotografiert hab beim fahren soll mir halt ne mail schicken, dann schau ich wegen den Bildern...


----------



## harry kroll (27. Februar 2005)

hy leute,

mann war das geil, bin jetzt noch drauf, aber auch dermaßen fertig, daß ich nur noch schlafen möchte, kann aber nicht, meine tochter und meine frau wollen ja auch noch was von mir.

danke an alle die geholfen haben, und die franken gäng ist das geilste was es gibt. und wenn ich so die bilder anschaue, danke erik, sind echt klasse. nun kann ich verstehen wieso du aus dem team raus bist und ich reingekommen bin. ich glaube da muß ich mir echt sorgen machen.

ciao harry


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Februar 2005)

Ihr spinnt, Ihr Franken


----------



## lowfat (27. Februar 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr spinnt, Ihr Franken


Stimmt! Klasse, dass es genügend Spinner gibt, mit denen man ein bischen Spaß haben kann  

Harry, Superaktion! Das können wir im Sommer bei trockenen Wetter gerne wiederholen (dann ohne Ski    ).
lowfat


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Februar 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Klasse, dass es genügend Spinner gibt, mit denen man ein bischen Spaß haben kann


Stimmt, denn ich vermute mal wenn ich noch in Fürth wohnen würde wär ich auch mit Euch Spinnern im Schnee rumgewalzt 

Die Bilder sehen jedenfalls ziemlich interessant aus (und nach sehr viel Schnee  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (28. Februar 2005)

hi ihr
habt ihr jetzt alle hochgeschoben?

...konnte mich leider nicht aus dem bett hochraffen


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Februar 2005)

war ganz lustig


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Februar 2005)

die vorherige antwort hab ich nicht geschrieben!!!!!!!

hä?????

zu der urzeit war ich noch nicht mal daheim oder in der nähe eines rechners


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Februar 2005)

1. uhr mit h net ur 

2. der mortal dragon (magura testbike) ist bis ca 2m vor die  spitze gekommen 
    jedenfalls ein ganzes stückchen weiter als die bis dahin weitesten 


nanana wolln schon bei der wahrheit bleiben


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2005)

kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> 1. uhr mit h net ur
> 
> 2. der mortal dragon (magura testbike) ist bis ca 2m vor die  spitze gekommen
> jedenfalls ein ganzes stückchen weiter als die bis dahin weitesten
> ...



dachte mir schon heute nachmittag, dass du mit gespaltener Zunge schreibst   is ja eigentlich egal, es hat irre spass gemacht und wir haben auf jeden fall gegrillt wie die weltmeister. ganz abgesehen, von der irren abfahrt eines schafes auf monoskiern  falls jemand das filmchen haben will (14Mb) brauche ich irgendwo einen ftp-platz zum hinstellen.

aber egal, nochmals ein dank der frankengäng !!!

war eigentlich Shaun Palmer Jr da??


----------



## flitzikacke (1. März 2005)

Ja servus Leute 

vielen dank das ihr so zahlreich erschienen seid aber mich die flitzikacke hab ihr ja gar nicht bemerkt mich wollte auch gar keiner den berg raufschieben und niemand hat sich um mich gekümmert echt schade bin dann auch schon vorzeitig nach hause gegangen 

machts gut eure flitzikacke


----------



## Street Fighter (1. März 2005)

SUPER EVENT  

Das Erscheinen hat sich Eindeutig gelohnt , Respekt Harry   

Sollte wieder so``n Event stattfinden bin ich nach mögkichkeit wieder dabei.

Grüße an allen Freunde des Bikes


----------



## sunflower (2. März 2005)

Also ich plädiere auch auf eine Wiederholung bei weniger schattigen Temperaturen...  *bibber*
Können das Ganze dann ja noch durch Eierlauf per Bike oder so erweitern. Aber ich bin sicher, euch fällt da noch was richtig dämliches ein...


----------



## TortureKing (2. März 2005)




----------



## harry kroll (2. März 2005)

also ich glaube shaun palmer jr. war nicht da, der wäre wahrscheinlich auch erfroren wenn er von erlangen hergebiked wäre. ich hoffe er kommt nächstes mal.

magura testbike war ja echt der hammer, da fahrt ihr bis nach heroldsberg mit dem bike wieder nach hause, unglaublich. nur mit jeans und einer käppi.
also ihr zwei seit für mich die unumstrittenen helden von diesen hillclimbing.

auch wenn das schaf auf skierern auch echt geil war. den film will ich übrigens haben.

ciao harry

p.s. natürlich machen wir das im sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. März 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn das schaf auf skierern auch echt geil war. den film will ich übrigens haben.


ich habe den film und ein paar bilder in ermangelung eigenen webspaces bei torture -- danke nochmal -- auf den ftp gelegt. ich denke der gibt ihn dir sicher 
Wotan


----------



## lowfat (2. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den film und ein paar bilder in ermangelung eigenen webspaces bei torture -- danke nochmal -- auf den ftp gelegt. ich denke der gibt ihn dir sicher
> Wotan



Das Filmchen möchte ich auch sehen. Veröffentlicht doch bitte die URL. 
Bei dem Ski hat nach der Abfahrt übrigens eine Schraube gefehlt  - und die beiden restlichen waren locker


----------



## wotan_S_rache (2. März 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Filmchen möchte ich auch sehen. Veröffentlicht doch bitte die URL.
> Bei dem Ski hat nach der Abfahrt übrigens eine Schraube gefehlt  - und die beiden restlichen waren locker


aha, deswegen sah das so locker aus !!


----------



## TortureKing (2. März 2005)

Bitteschön


----------



## lowfat (2. März 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> aha, deswegen sah das so locker aus !!


----------



## Mortal Dragon (4. März 2005)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal noch mein Senf dazugeben.
War schon echt geil; und einige Aktionen wie die mit'n Schi'er vorne dran den Berg runterholzen "ein wenig" krank; aber gut . Hat sich echt mal wida gelohnt bis nach Fürth rauszufahrn.
Hoff auch dass des dann im Sommer nochmal zustande kommt.
Und zu meim Bike muss ich jetzt au mal noch was sagen: Also das ist nicht das Magura Testbike. Das einzige was da gleich is, ist der Rahmen und die Lackierung, aber sonst isses eben 'n Custom-Bike vom Pedalica in Heroldsberg *schleichwerbung mach*
wollt mich nur mal von diesem Magura billig Testbike da distanzieren  ne schmarn is sicher auch net schlecht 

ich finds auch echt lustig das wir letztlich dann mit nem 14kg Enduro-Fully gewonnen haben *freu*
die Regeländerung, dass zwei Leute schieben durften kam mir da schon ganz Recht; hier nochmal danke an meine 2 Anschieber!!!


----------



## Sandra (4. März 2005)

Hallo Franken-Gang !

Als mittlerweile seltener Gast in diesem Forum möchte ich den Ideengebern und "Veranstaltern" ein großes Kompliment aussprechen   

Die Uphill-Aktion hat riesig Spaß gemacht und bemerkenswerterweise eine Menge Bike-Enthusiasten unterschiedlichster Facon (vom XC-Racer bis zum Freerider) in den Fürther Stadtwald gelockt. Die Stimmung war super; überall lachende Gesichter.

Einziger Wehmutstropfen war, dass es definitiv zu kalt war, um lange rum zu stehen und ich habe mir leider eine fette Erkältung eingefangen. Und dagegen konnten selbst der leckere Glühwein und Kuchen nichts ausrichten   

Ich wäre auch für eine Wiederholung des Events bei sommerlicheren Temperaturen, so dass vielleicht eine realistische Chance besteht einen "Bezwinger der Steigung" (ohne Fremdeinwirkung) zu küren und die Leckereien samt Grillen in vollen Zügen zu genießen  

In diesem Sinne, bis zum nächsten Mal

Sandra


----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

Wird gemacht


----------

